# John Moses Browning



## res1b3uq (Jul 3, 2006)

Every time I put a 1911 back together, I wonder why, as good a designer as he was, JMB could not have devised a better latch for the slide stop. I do not have a single 1911 that doesn't have an "idiot mark" on it. And no, I did not do them myself. My old Star had a better latch on it. And then, there's the mag safety on the P-35 high power----------


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Because as a mere mortal man we cannot fathom the great wisdom of the Saint J.M. Browning.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*M1911 Design.........*

Not all the features of the M1911 were Browning's, some were incorporated at the request of the U.S. Army Ordnance. The idea was to make it as simple as possible, as reliable as possible, and to be able to disassemble without having to use tools.

Also, at the time period, 1900, even the idea of an autoloading pistol was considered beyond the scope of an average man's intelligence. In that period, many incoming soldiers had never seen a light bulb, a self-contained metallic cartridge, or had even finished grade school.

Bob Wright


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> Because as a mere mortal man we cannot fathom the great wisdom of the Saint J.M. Browning.


Yeah...what he said. :smt082


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted by tony pasley
> Because as a mere mortal man we cannot fathom the great wisdom of the Saint J.M. Browning.


I second that emotion.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

John Moses Browning's great achievement in the pistol world was not the Model 1911 itself but his short-recoil operated system. Most automatic pistols use this same old system. Must we not forget the Winchester Models 1894 and 1897, the Browning A-5, and of course the M2 Machine Gun which is still fielded as the M2HB. The man was a true genius that contributed greatly to the field of small arms.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That is why he is the great Saint John Moses Browning.


----------

